# Apple Blackcurrant Cider Recipe - Feedback Please



## damo_m (4/3/12)

Hi Guys

I am looking at doing an apple blackcurrant cider. Any suggestions to the below?

18L Apple and Blackcurrant Juice
500gm Lactose
Safale US-05 Yeast
500gms Dextrose or possibly not needed as juice has heaps of sugar?

Let me know what you think, I hate dry cider trying to get sweet if possible.

Thanks
Damo


----------



## jameson (4/3/12)

Hi mate I just kegged up a apple and pear berri juice cider today. I used us04 and it has turned out almost like those swedish pear ciders. I have also done it with sn9 which I think is closer to dry after tasting this batch.


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/12)

damo_m said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am looking at doing an apple blackcurrant cider. Any suggestions to the below?
> 
> ...


Juice is sg1048 from memory.
Ok dex is fully fermentable so its giving alc and dryness and thins out beer. So if u want higher alc ad dex or sugar
If u want sweet up lactose to 1kg imo.
Other than thatits fine
Plenty of recipes in the non beer brewing sub forum

Only other thing I like to add but don't always is some.pear juice as its not fully fermentable adfs some body and residual swetnes


----------



## Rubix (5/3/12)

Sipping on an Apple Blackcurrant cider right now. 10 ltr batch, with 9ltr ABC juice, 200gm Dex, cultured coopers yeast (or S-04) and 3 tsp of sweetener added at bottling to take the dryness away. Splenda (sucralose) is the best sweetener to use as its made from sugar and doesn't leave any artificial tastes through the cider. Great drop made in small batches to have on hand in the warmer months. Cheers


----------



## mika (5/3/12)

Rubix said:


> .... and 3 tsp of sweetener added at bottling to take the dryness away...



Hey ? :huh:


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/12)

yeah mika's right. your splenda will ferment. its sugar. unless you've pasturised or killed off the yeast 9or filtered the living hell out of it) its gonna ferment and you wont get any sweetness. plus if your bottle priming and adding sugar your asking for bottle bombs.


----------



## Rubix (5/3/12)

The only fermentable product in Splenda is the dextrose used in the sachets to bulk up the product. If you use the granular splenda they only use maltodextrin. The Sucrolose itself is not fermentable either. I've used for ages with no problems or bottle bombs.


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/12)

Rubix said:


> The only fermentable product in Splenda is the dextrose used in the sachets to bulk up the product. If you use the granular splenda they only use maltodextrin. The Sucrolose itself is not fermentable either. I've used for ages with no problems or bottle bombs.


ah ok. u said sugar (which we all assume u meant to be sucrose) not maltodex or sucralose (both of which are fermentable, just not very fermentable ie so little that it really isnt worth mentioning). \

personally I hate the taste of splenda. 

now moving onto the next issue for people reading this, not all maltodex provides sweetness, some are relatively flavourless. I think most people opinions would be that brewing malto dex basicly adds unfermentables and not sweetness so I wouldnt be reccomending peopl add maltodex to their bottles of cider if theya re chasing flavour/sweetness. Splenda must flavour/alter their maltodex


----------

